# missing my car...



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

so as a few of you already know, i'm in Mobile, AL for a work assingment that's going to last the duration of the summer. admittedly, it's fecking hot and less than ideal weather for vinyl seats and cast iron v-8's that don't stay all together very cool, but man, I REALLY want to drive my car around. i'm 45 minutes from pensacola and white sand beaches, can't think of a better place to cruise. butinstead, here i am, sweating my ass off diving into holding tanks on one of our ships, 500 miles from my car, 12 yrs a day, 7 days a week.

anyone want to take a road trip in my convertible and bring her to me??


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Just remember that you have a job, are working, and making $$$$. Lots of folks are not working or barely getting by. Long hours/hot shifts suck: BTDT, but think of the fun you can have later. Next time, DRIVE the car to your assignment, if you can get secure parking/storage when you aren't using it. That's what I would do!!! Hang in there..........


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If it's not too far from St. Louis, I would volunteer to drive it around for you. You know, just to keep the fluids circulating, and the tires from flat spotting. :cheers :lol:

geeteeohguy is right, but it's also true that all work and no play.....


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

I feel your pain...I'm in Norway until August, GTO is back home. I have a buddy who is checking in on it and my other cars, starting them up occasionally, driving a little, etc.
On the bright side, I'm planning to order parts to rebuild the front end and convert to disc brakes when I'm back. Planning that helps keep me sane!
Hang in there,
Later
Jeff


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Don't feel too bad, you're not alone. A lot of guys are in the same "boat". Just bought my 2005 GTO in Feb and got to spend 3 months with her before going overseas to work offshore pipelining. Like the other guys said, at least you're making $$$$, all the better to buy more cool stuff for your baby. Too bad you're gonna be gone for so long but at least the weather will be cooler when you get home. I'm looking forward to some nice drives to the Texas Hill Country when I get back. Stay safe!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

X, I'll volunteer NOT to drive your car for you....that way you will have a functional vehicle to enjoy when you get home :rofl: BE SAFE!!! Eric
And remember, stay hydrated, it's hot down there!:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I feel for you, I live 120 miles east in Niceville, and have been there for 15 years. This summer is bringing a new kind of hot, and it's terrible. Hang in there and try to stay cool.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

jetstang said:


> I feel for you, I live 120 miles east in Niceville, and have been there for 15 years. This summer is bringing a new kind of hot, and it's terrible. Hang in there and try to stay cool.


That's quite the turnaround from March when you were having record lows, snow and us down there on vacation.... At least we got to see the white sand and go deep sea fishing before BP (badly polluted) ruined it.

Steve; screw that 7 days a week crap.........fly home next weekend and git r' and get to P'town before all the oil comes ashore.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Whine, whine, whine....... Don't you guys in the south have like 9 months of summer and 3 months where it cools down a little??!!! We have 9 months of winter and 3 months where it warms up a little!! Had to yank your chain a little, Steve!! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Actually, I would love to. I could stop in Grant, Alabama and visit the chassis shop where my frame is being built. Then I could stop off in Destin, Fla. and rest at a condo that one of my wife's clients owns........THEN I could deliver your car. Heck, I'd even pay for the gas!! I always wanted to go to Destin again, I was there 25 years ago. I HOPE it survives the BP/Obama tragedy. Be careful at work Steve. Eric:seeya:cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Think I'll drive my GTO to the post office today, and then the bank, then the store, then maybe around the block once or twice just for sh!ts and giggles.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Think I'll drive my GTO to the post office today, and then the bank, then the store, then maybe around the block once or twice just for sh!ts and giggles.


arty:coolarty:


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

hey i'm not complaining about the work i'm doing, my company is compensating me quite well for my efforts. just saying i wish i had my car here, although with the temps we've been seeing i'm pretty sure the truck would be my ride of choice anyway what with airconditioning and all. Temps hit 130 on deck last week, thankfully a front rolled through and cooled things off some.

meanwhile, the car sits lonely in her garage. maybe the carb will gum up badly enough while i'm gone that i'll NEED to get that edlebrock 4bbl i've been keeping my eye on :lol:

for those who are concerned, i visited gulf shores again, tar balls, but they're little (smaller than a quarter) and you can wash them off with dish soap. don't cancel vacation plans because of it. FL hasn't really gotten anything compared to what's hit Louisiana. pensacola's beaches are still white, you can still swim and hey, most places are running specials. let's get a pontiac rally going in pensacola, i'll come visit you guys and go for a ride with whoever shows up first :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Money is good! Thanks for the oil report....what a sad situation. My parents and a lot of my family live in Sarasota....I will be headed down to visit this winter....I would love to make it a one way ticket!!!! Stay Safe, Eric


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Well XCMac, I'm 120 miles away, so if you wanna cruise sometime, come on over and we can take my Lemans out, well, once it's out of paint.
Eric, if you get to Destin, look me up, I live 10 miles from there, I'm right across the bay. Half hour ride on my Jetski and I'm in Destin Harbor, love it out there.
Saw the news this morning and they have softball size tarballs washing up on some beach. The oil is going to hit this entire area, question is when..


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> Whine, whine, whine....... Don't you guys in the south have like 9 months of summer and 3 months where it cools down a little??!!! We have 9 months of winter and 3 months where it warms up a little!! Had to yank your chain a little, Steve!! :cheers


The FL summer is like Wisconsin winter, you just stay inside, and go AC to AC, too hot. I am from Madison, and live in FL. I'm never moving back, it's too damn cold up there, really nice in the summer except for the Mosquitos. No, we don't have Mosquitos here, but we do have killer fire ants.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

jetstang said:


> Well XCMac, I'm 120 miles away, so if you wanna cruise sometime, come on over and we can take my Lemans out, well, once it's out of paint.
> Eric, if you get to Destin, look me up, I live 10 miles from there, I'm right across the bay. Half hour ride on my Jetski and I'm in Destin Harbor, love it out there.
> Saw the news this morning and they have softball size tarballs washing up on some beach. The oil is going to hit this entire area, question is when..


be careful with your offers, you're just close enough that i'd consider making that drive :lol:


----------



## Kruel (Jun 26, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> Money is good! Thanks for the oil report....what a sad situation. My parents and a lot of my family live in Sarasota....I will be headed down to visit this winter....I would love to make it a one way ticket!!!! Stay Safe, Eric


I live in sarasota.. only problem right now is its the rainy season so i dont drive my car. Annoying she just sits there and stares at me.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

jetstang said:


> The FL summer is like Wisconsin winter, you just stay inside, and go AC to AC, too hot. I am from Madison, and live in FL. I'm never moving back, it's too damn cold up there, really nice in the summer except for the Mosquitos. No, we don't have Mosquitos here, but we do have killer fire ants.


You can't beat a northern summer. In fact, we don't have any mosquitos. If I swat 2 all summer that's probably 1 more than last year. Winters are something less than desireable...







I like to ice fish and snowmobile, but not enough where I wouldn't give it up for warm weather. I'd rather be in a boat than on the ice any day. Flannel shirts for 9 months(well, not quite) gets old...

Fire ants? I saw those on Billy the Exterminator last nite!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> You can't beat a northern summer. In fact, we don't have any mosquitos. If I swat 2 all summer that's probably 1 more than last year. Winters are something less than desireable... I like to ice fish and snowmobile, but not enough where I wouldn't give it up for warm weather. I'd rather be in a boat than on the ice any day. Flannel shirts for 9 months(well, not quite) gets old...Fire ants? I saw those on Billy the Exterminator last nite!


I was just in Madison last week and the Mosquitos would carry you away. Had 10 on me just taking garbage to the dumpster, damn bugs.
Fire ants will tear you up if you get in them, and they really hurt, worse than mosquitos, they leave scars.


xcmac26 said:


> be careful with your offers, you're just close enough that i'd consider making that drive :lol:


If you get an open weekend, come on over, we have a spare room. Just PM me if interested. I have plenty of toys to play with, 454SS is fun for a parts run. Outlaw Pro Mods at Emerald Coast dragway this weekend, 80 miles east of Mobile, should be a good show.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jetstang said:


> *I was just in Madison last week and the Mosquitos would carry you away. Had 10 on me just taking garbage to the dumpster, damn bugs.*
> Fire ants will tear you up if you get in them, and they really hurt, worse than mosquitos, they leave scars.
> 
> If you get an open weekend, come on over, we have a spare room. Just PM me if interested. I have plenty of toys to play with, 454SS is fun for a parts run. Outlaw Pro Mods at Emerald Coast dragway this weekend, 80 miles east of Mobile, should be a good show.


Yeah, they're industrial here! They fly in your face, you slap them and not only do they fly away, but they fly back in your face and slap you back!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

jetstang said:


> *The FL summer is like Wisconsin winter, you just stay inside, and go AC to AC, too hot. * I am from Madison, and live in FL. I'm never moving back, it's too damn cold up there, really nice in the summer except for the Mosquitos. No, we don't have Mosquitos here, but we do have killer fire ants.


They're talking 90+ up here for the next couple of days. A/C is going on!arty: I'm not going to complain, it seems like winter wasn't THAT long ago......


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

see that's the trouble with working 7/12. at best i could make it there by 7:30, and i'm assuming the races will have started already. but hey, give me a time and address and i'll see what i can work out. just so long as i'm up and out by about 4:30 am, it's all good.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

xcmac26 said:


> see that's the trouble with working 7/12. at best i could make it there by 7:30, and i'm assuming the races will have started already. but hey, give me a time and address and i'll see what i can work out. just so long as i'm up and out by about 4:30 am, it's all good.


It's test and tune tonight, so that will run later than the promod show tomorrow.
:: Emerald Coast Dragway ::, directions on website, but I10 east to Milton exit, highway 87, turn left to highway 90 (about 1 mile), right on 90, follow it to the county line, right at county line, track is on left about 1 mile up. I'm not going, but should be good racing.


----------

